# Confrontation with a Bully with Dogs



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi all I'm a regular gym goer and have built a nice solid physique not big in mass just defined and dense. I'm about 72kg and 5ft 7. I stick to compound exercising, no isolations.

I'm not versed in fighting but can handle a one on one in most situations unless it's incredibly unfairly matched.

I'm walking my dog (small staffie) through a large forest called Thetford Forest here in East Anglia. It's a huge forest one of the largest land level ones in the country. I park up and notice 2 other vehicles in the vicinity. A large van and a black car.

As I 'm walking through the forest, in the distance I noticed these 2 huge looking dogs up ahead almost doberman in size but thicker set and there body language was they clocked me and my dog and they were stiffened up and looked somewhat aggressive, So I took an immediate left and deviated from the path. The dogs practically charged towards us with the owner just not giving a f**k and some meters away from them.

The dogs turned out to be 2 large Presa Caneirios very powerful and intimidating dogs and they began to harass me and my dog. The owner still out of sight and not giving a f**k just walked slowly towards us. It was so tense and scary especially his attitude towards the behaviour of his dogs and how they were acting. They wouldn't leave us alone and it got snappy and very overpowering over mine.

I picked up a huge stick as a mechanism to fend them off from a distance had they went into attack but I didn't need to use it. I shouted to the bloke "Mate can you please come and get your dogs under control, they're big dogs and should be kept controlled."

When he got to me and the dogs, rather than try and help the situation he squared up to me and said "you getting fu**ing leary, I ain't your mate and your about to get knocked the f**k out", he knocked my sunglasses off my face (prescription lenses) and lost them as they went into the bush and then he jooked me in my left eye and pushed me.

He was bult like a brick s**t house, looked roided up but about 5ft 11 and just a real nasty c**t. I was just primarily worried about his dogs attacking mine or me. My dog is like my baby to me I love her and want to protect her.

I would have socked him back without hesitation it was being surrounded by these Presa dogs putting me and my dog in danger I chose to be pacifist and let it go but my dog i felt a rage unline any other for what he did. I wanted to melt his fu**ing eye balls out with acid and smash shoot hit fu**ing dogs dead.

Seriously I was so raging I needed 2 Xanax's to help calm me. I feel I got completely owned and it annoys the f**k out of me. This guy should not be in society free to roam around at all.

What would you guys do in this situation? How would you react and feel? I normally carry a knife and could have slit his throat or jooked him quite easilly he obviously saw me as a pussy not know what I am capable of, but his dogs really change the situation for me.

No etiquettete or dog respect at all....

Thoughts people?

Peace and lovee.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

I would have ripped his fu**ing face off, and the dogs.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

What a load of b0llocks. Try to make your story more believable next time.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Just follow him home, Find where he lives and sort things the c**t out....

OR

get @MidsGuy21 to knock him out! He is not only a porn star but also double hard! He knocks people out for 12 month gym membership.


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

His dogs were huge powerful and dangerous looking honestly. He was so irresponsible I felt so angry that he get away with it I can't explain how I feel. I feel like I will never leave the house again without a serious blade on me. I could have slashed his throat so easily in the confrontation then I'd have had 2 big fu**ing dogs to face.

All I wanted was a peaceful walk through nature, enjoying life and it's beauty then this happens. I feel rageful and sad he got away with being a c**t. It's really really irritating me.


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

If i were you, i'd grow a foot taller, put on about 40 kilos and get some bigger dogs... :rolleye:


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

You usually carry a knife?

Oh well.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Next time something like that happens film it on your mobile.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

New sigma


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Smorg said:


> His dogs were huge powerful and dangerous looking honestly. He was so irresponsible I felt so angry that he get away with it I can't explain how I feel. I feel like I will never leave the house again without a serious blade on me. I could have slashed his throat so easily in the confrontation then I'd have had 2 big fu**ing dogs to face.
> 
> All I wanted was a peaceful walk through nature, enjoying life and it's beauty then this happens. I feel rageful and sad he got away with being a c**t. It's really really irritating me.


 Talk pure crap


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> What a load of b0llocks. Try to make your story more believable next time.


 My story is how it went to the letter, it's not long ago it happened.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I'd bum him


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Based on this post alone I'm diagnosing you with Testosterone levels of sub 100 ng/dl.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Smorg said:


> My story is how it went to the letter, it's not long ago it happened.


 Did he shout "Britain First" during the attack?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Beta f**got....? :whistling:


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

TLDR

Can someone summarize it for me?


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

@FelonE It wasn't you was it? Maybe drop the tren for a while now man!!

what a fcukin d!ck mate unfortunately ppl like that exist. As fcuking annoying as it was you prob did the right thing as him and his dogs could have made a right mess of you out in the middle of no where he could have been a very dangerous bloke.

And your only lickle lol


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Everyone has walked away from something and thought 'I should have handled that differently' it does your head in if you think about it too much.

I've hit people and regretted it and I've let people get one over on me and regretted it. That's life.

I will say though, that unless you live a certain lifestyle, which you obviously don't, carrying a knife is a load of bollocks.


----------



## lumphammer (May 25, 2016)

I'm lucky with my boy ( rotty)

I don't get no crap from no dog and everyone on my neighbourhood know not to let their dogs near *( don't help as if I see a dog a mile off il literally walk in s**t to keep away but they still allow their dogs to come near !! Let's just say they don't stay long as I will let him as loose as possible ) in the house.... soft as crap!!! Can't get a more loyal protective , fun dog.

Near me loads of staffs and young lads thinking they are something and find it funny when their dog barks at everything and everyone that goes past.....I'd have no worries with going home and returning with mine !!!


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

I call bullshit on this. Why do you usually carry a knife? If you did kill him you realise you would have been mauled by the dogs or in the unlikely event that you'd have managed to kill him plus his two dogs the cops would have found you and you'd be doing life in prison.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Smorg said:


> Hi all I'm a regular gym goer and have built a nice solid physique not big in mass just defined and dense. I'm about 72kg and 5ft 7. I stick to compound exercising, no isolations.
> 
> I'm not versed in fighting but can handle a one on one in most situations unless it's incredibly unfairly matched.
> 
> ...


 stop biggin it up i am 5ft 6"


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

vetran said:


> stop biggin it up i am 5ft 6"


 Are you serious? I always imagined you to be at least 5' 10".


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

Not sure why people keep calling "bullshit" on this. It's how it went word for word. I feel the same. Even if I did take him out with a throat stab I'd have to extremely dangerous dogs to deal with and it would have been insane. Ultimately this was the "best outcome" but the fact this dude roams free to be like that to others really really oiks me like you can't believe.

I don't ALWAYS carry a knife unless I feel my life is in danger. I walk through the forest I didn't think counted, but how wrong I was. I know this was the safest outcome but I could have defended myself against him (Assuming he was unarmed) even though it would have been one hell of a brawl but plus his 2 dogs I wouldn't have won this one at all.

He got it over on me for no reason, he clearly was a dangerous person. Very dangerous but I would have givenhim a much harder fu**ing fight than he realised. It's the dogs that made this one more scary on top of anything else.

Do you thin overall I did the right thing to walk away or would you guys have gone in on a nutty one with a major attempt at murder? I know I'd be locked up for life whereas now it's just an irritating dream

God I feel so angry.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Anyone who uses the word "jook" deserves to get savaged by dogs anyway. Pity you made it out of the forest alive.


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

You did the right thing. The alternative is horrific injury/death or prison. Kind of obvious.


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Anyone who uses the word "jook" deserves to get savaged by dogs anyway. Pity you made it out of the forest alive.


 Wtf? You sound like the kind of bloke to go around committing similar types of assaults. f**k you. "jook" - he eye stabbed me with his finger after knocking my glasses off. The dude was a bully and you sided with him because I used the word jook?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

EpicSquats said:


> *Are you serious? I always imagined you to be at least 5' 10".*


 i used to be but but losing an inch every decade is true lol


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

vetran said:


> i used to be but but losing an inch every decade is true lol


 Are you only talking about your height here?


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Smorg said:


> Not sure why people keep calling "bullshit" on this. It's how it went word for word. I feel the same. Even if I did take him out with a throat stab I'd have to extremely dangerous dogs to deal with and it would have been insane. Ultimately this was the "best outcome" but the fact this dude roams free to be like that to others really really oiks me like you can't believe.
> 
> I don't ALWAYS carry a knife unless I feel my life is in danger. I walk through the forest I didn't think counted, but how wrong I was. I know this was the safest outcome but I could have defended myself against him (Assuming he was unarmed) even though it would have been one hell of a brawl but plus his 2 dogs I wouldn't have won this one at all.
> 
> ...


 The reason it sounds so strange is this:

On one hand you let this guy knock your glasses off and poke you in the eye, you then sloped off with your tail between your legs. On the other hand you talk of carrying a knife and stabbing him in the throat.

Anyone I know of that would carry a knife and be prepared to inflict serious violence with it would never walk away from a confrontation like that. It is not in their nature.

For what it's worth I hate the idea of fighting now, I have far too much to lose. But........ If I'd been slapped like you I would have hit him back 10 times harder and took my chance with the dogs.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Smorg said:


> Wtf? You sound like the kind of bloke to go around committing similar types of assaults. f**k you. "jook" - he eye stabbed me with his finger after knocking my glasses off. The dude was a bully and you sided with him because I used the word jook?


 Yes, I go around assaulting people in the forest. You might know me already

My name is Robin Hood.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Yes said:


> Next time something like that happens film it on your mobile.


 What if he just takes the phone. :lol:


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

From this...

"I picked up a huge stick as a mechanism to fend them off"

"I would have socked him back without hesitation"

To this...

"I normally carry a knife"

"jooked him quite easilly"

I'm so confused, you sound like very well off person pretending to be the very scumbag you're moaning about.

Seriously how do you go from "socked him" to "jooked him up" in the same paragraph looool


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

You should have punched him in the nuts then watched him squirm lol


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

Yes said:


> Next time something like that happens film it on your mobile.


 Things happen so quick and he was so aggressive he would have stole it off me. His 2 large dogs surrounding us and guarding us made me feel helpless to attack him in anyway, even film.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Smorg said:


> Things happen so quick and he was so aggressive he would have stole it off me. His 2 large dogs surrounding us and guarding us made me feel helpless to attack him in anyway, even film.


 http://www.ukpreppersguide.co.uk/legal-pepper-spray-for-self-defence/


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

This video is what I imagine OP to look and sound like

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2F350808501778795%2Fvideos%2F408092509383727%2F


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> What if he just takes the phone. :lol:


 I didn't think that far lol


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

100% a copy and paste from Roy grace's latest Sunday times best seller!!

I was walking my dog, I pulled up in the car.

What sort of c**t walks his dog while driving?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Smorg said:


> Wtf? You sound like the kind of bloke to go around committing similar types of assaults. f**k you. "jook" - he eye stabbed me with his finger after knocking my glasses off. The dude was a bully and you sided with him because I used the word jook?


 Sounds like you have a sandy vagina


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I stick to compound exercises, no isolation.... Wow.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

sen said:


> I stick to compound exercises, no isolation.... Wow.


 I know mate, it's hardcore. :lol:


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

sponge2015 said:


> From this...
> 
> "I picked up a huge stick as a mechanism to fend them off"
> 
> ...


 I picked up the sticks to use as a leverage to keep distance between the dogs harassing me and my dog, the owner was some way away I had no idea how it would play out.

Had there have been no dogs and he just want to get violent I would have engaged without hesitation (just fists) but I felt so angry when he smacked my glasses off and jooked my eye I felt like I could have swiped his throat easily with my trusty knife I just so happened to not have on me today.

I'm a peaceful person who never starts any trouble. But I'm not a big guy and so if something goes down I tend to prepare for maximum violence (knife included) a knife has saved my life twice in two confrontations before.

I;m a very peaceful person I really am except when something kicks off on me and I never start anything.

I just wanted to know if it was you in this same situation would you have just backed down or done something? It was those dogs of his that really felt like this would have been seriously dangerous situation, plus he looked like he was on roids.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Smorg said:


> Hi all I'm a regular gym goer and have built a nice solid physique not big in mass just defined and dense. I'm about 72kg and 5ft 7. I stick to compound exercising, no isolations.
> 
> I'm not versed in fighting but can handle a one on one in most situations unless it's incredibly unfairly matched.
> 
> ...


 I have just read your post history, you come across as a right t**t.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

He looked like he was on roids :lol:

Stop it.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Smorg said:


> I picked up the sticks to use as a leverage to keep distance between the dogs harassing me and my dog, the owner was some way away I had no idea how it would play out.
> 
> Had there have been no dogs and he just want to get violent I would have engaged without hesitation (just fists) but I felt so angry when he smacked my glasses off and jooked my eye I felt like I could have swiped his throat easily with my trusty knife I just so happened to not have on me today.
> 
> ...


 hello @duranman nice to have you back.


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

sen said:


> 100% a copy and paste from Roy grace's latest Sunday times best seller!!
> 
> I was walking my dog, I pulled up in the car.
> 
> What sort of c**t walks his dog while driving?


 I drove 15 miles to the forest. Jesus Christ are you people being for real here? I can't believe the responses I get, Why is what I said so hard to believe!? I bumped into a fu**ing wrongen that's all.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> @FelonE It wasn't you was it? Maybe drop the tren for a while now man!!
> 
> what a fcukin d!ck mate unfortunately ppl like that exist. As fcuking annoying as it was you prob did the right thing as him and his dogs could have made a right mess of you out in the middle of no where he could have been a very dangerous bloke.
> 
> And your only lickle lol


 Can't claim this one I'm afraid......although I would like to tbh


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Youre a mincey little f**got, protect your dog? All you did was show your dog that you're the beta, a mincer, knocked your sunglasses off, squared up to you, and what the f**k is 'jooked'..........sort you're fkn life out, if you're worried about meatheads, then eat some fkn scran, train, take gear, join an mma gym, you weigh 72fkn kg for fuk sake, i weighed that when i was 14, what else you expect........ As for you're answer 'what would you do ?' its a quiet fkn forest and you had a big stick, you should have fkn koshed the owner first, then set about both mutts, then legged it, thats what you should have done


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

I honestly would have buried that c**t with his dogs in the woods...


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

f**k me, I've never heard such immature bullshit attack on another member on here.

The guy has an intense moment and shares it with us on here and he gets told he's talking bullshit?

f**k me!!!!

He's not the only one that carries a knife. I carry a 5inch Gerber after my collie was mauled near to death by an out of control staffy and owner. I swore if it ever happen again I wouldn't hesitate to slice the dogs throat.

I've never killed an animal but I'll never go through what I did before, watching my dog get mauled. It's up to the owner of he wants to get involved.

OP, the naysayers are just trolling, just ignore it.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Stopped reading at 5ft 7


----------



## I-AM (Feb 21, 2015)

I went through a similar thing tbh. I was just chillin' out Maxin' relaxin' all cool, shootin' some b-ball outsida school when a couple of guys, up to no good. Started making trouble in my neighbourhood.

Old but gold I don't fu**ing care.


----------



## lumphammer (May 25, 2016)

After reading it it proper I'm siding with all the others on here . You just sound like a guy who hangs around shops with his staff and knife giving what for ..saying they'll do this and thst ......but when it comes to it...they do jack !!need 2 xanax to calm yourself down !!! If they was real you have a link for them ?!*


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Mildo said:


> f**k me, I've never heard such immature bullshit attack on another member on here.
> 
> The guy has an intense moment and shares it with us on here and he gets told he's talking bullshit?
> 
> ...


 Bollocks. On one hand he's talking like he's a bad man. Willing to stick a knife in the throat of anyone who crosses him, the next minute he's getting his glasses knocked off and slapped about. It's bullshit and he's been called out on it.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

fu**ing drama queen


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Ares said:


> Stopped reading at 5ft 7


 indeed, is he a fkn asian?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Mildo said:


> f**k me, I've never heard such immature bullshit attack on another member on here.
> 
> The guy has an intense moment and shares it with us on here and he gets told he's talking bullshit?
> 
> ...


 Was probably op's dog that almost killed yours.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Bollocks. On one hand he's talking like he's a bad man. Willing to stick a knife in the throat of anyone who crosses him, the next minute he's getting his glasses knocked off and slapped about. It's bullshit and he's been called out on it.


 You say bollocks after posting bollocks, yea :lol:


----------



## Grunz (Apr 11, 2016)

Smorg said:


> I picked up the sticks to use as a leverage to keep distance between the dogs harassing me and my dog, the owner was some way away I had no idea how it would play out.
> 
> Had there have been no dogs and he just want to get violent I would have engaged without hesitation (just fists) but I felt so angry when he smacked my glasses off and jooked my eye I felt like I could have swiped his throat easily with my trusty knife I just so happened to not have on me today.
> 
> ...


 It's not about the size of the dog in the fight, it's about the amount of fight in the dog

oops sorry shouldn't have mention dog


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Mildo said:


> You say bollocks after posting bollocks, yea :lol:


 Ok mate. I'll back off now. Don't want to argue with a couple of blade merchants like you and your pal.

Sorry.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Moral of the story guys stay away from the woods .


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I've rode around Thetford forest quite a few times on my motorbikes. Seems a nice area.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Ok mate. I'll back off now. Don't want to argue with a couple of blade merchants like you and your pal.
> 
> Sorry.


 Spoil sport :lol:


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

I guess bottom line is if I'd have the knife on me today I'd be in serious s**t, either a dead or disabled (c**t) and me probably severely mauled by the dogs or something along them lines. He was bigger and stronger with big dogs so not much I could do really.

And no, I'm a peaceful person as is my staffy. We mind our own business when we walk and we don't harass people. Had I seen these two dogs mauling and ripping mine to pieces I'd have been devastated beyond words that was my number one fear.

The question going forward is prevention. I can't grow a foot taller, (could get bigger dogs but I don't want to) and should I make carrying a blade mandatory? I don't know.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Smorg said:


> I guess bottom line is if I'd have the knife on me today I'd be in serious s**t, either a dead or disabled (c**t) and me probably severely mauled by the dogs or something along them lines. He was bigger and stronger with big dogs so not much I could do really.
> 
> And no, I'm a peaceful person as is my staffy. We mind our own business when we walk and we don't harass people. Had I seen these two dogs mauling and ripping mine to pieces I'd have been devastated beyond words that was my number one fear.
> 
> The question going forward is prevention. I can't grow a foot taller, (could get bigger dogs but I don't want to) and should I make carrying a blade mandatory? I don't know.


 Wear camouflage gear.


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Wear camouflage gear.


 BLUE I remember talking with you about wrist injury, did you get it fixed up? Mine improved by sticking to compound and using pronated grips. Camo gear I guess is the answer.

I didn't wanna take my chance with the Presa's. They really looked like they could have destroyed me.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Smorg said:


> should I make carrying a blade mandatory? I don't know.


 Well ask yourself this, if you'd had a blade on you when this happened would you be sat at home telling us about it or would you be in a Police station telling the old bill about it?

So in answer to your question, it depends if you'd rather have your pride dented a bit but be outside of prison or take your chances with the nutter and his dogs and either go to jail for a long time or get done over by said nutjob. Choice is yours.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Smorg said:


> I guess bottom line is if I'd have the knife on me today I'd be in serious s**t, either a dead or disabled (c**t) and me probably severely mauled by the dogs or something along them lines.* He was bigger and stronger* with big dogs so not much I could do really.
> 
> And no, I'm a peaceful person as is my staffy. We mind our own business when we walk and we don't harass people. Had I seen these two dogs mauling and ripping mine to pieces I'd have been devastated beyond words that was my number one fear.
> 
> The question going forward is prevention. I can't grow a foot taller, (could get bigger dogs but I don't want to) and should I make carrying a blade mandatory? I don't know.


 Its because he was probably on gear, you forgot to mention it this time.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Smorg said:


> I guess bottom line is if I'd have the knife on me today I'd be in serious s**t, either a dead or disabled (c**t) and me probably severely mauled by the dogs or something along them lines. He was bigger and stronger with big dogs so not much I could do really.
> 
> And no, I'm a peaceful person as is my staffy. We mind our own business when we walk and we don't harass people. Had I seen these two dogs mauling and ripping mine to pieces I'd have been devastated beyond words that was my number one fear.
> 
> The question going forward is prevention. I can't grow a foot taller, (could get bigger dogs but I don't want to) and should I make carrying a blade mandatory? I don't know.


 I think the decision you made was the right one, and in hindsight of what you said you would have done if you could have, is what the guys on here are twisting to make you look like a fool.

It can be extremely intimidating in situations like that so you done right IMO 

It makes me laugh at the ones on here saying they would have bigged up at floored the guy and taken his dogs on :lol: f**k off :lol:


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Mildo said:


> I think the decision you made was the right one, and in hindsight of what you said you would have done if you could have, is what the guys on here are twisting to make you look like a fool.
> 
> It can be extremely intimidating in situations like that so you done right IMO
> 
> It makes me laugh at the ones on here saying they would have bigged up at floored the guy and taken his dogs on :lol: f**k off :lol:


 Plenty of people on this forum that would have done just that, and a few that might have done more


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Mildo said:


> I think the decision you made was the right one, and in hindsight of what you said you would have done if you could have, is what the guys on here are twisting to make you look like a fool.
> 
> It can be extremely intimidating in situations like that so you done right IMO
> 
> It makes me laugh at the ones on here saying they would have bigged up at floored the guy and taken his dogs on :lol: f**k off :lol:


 So somebody saying they would have hit him back after he had hit them is ridiculous.

On the other hand, taking the knife he usually carries and sticking it in the guys throat/face (his words) is perfectly acceptable.

:lol: f**k off :lol:


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

Mildo said:


> I think the decision you made was the right one, and in hindsight of what you said you would have done if you could have, is what the guys on here are twisting to make you look like a fool.
> 
> It can be extremely intimidating in situations like that so you done right IMO
> 
> It makes me laugh at the ones on here saying they would have bigged up at floored the guy and taken his dogs on :lol: f**k off :lol:


 I know mate. A lot of people talk a lot of bullshit. I was being straight up honest. I've done crazy things in adrenaline filled situations and had I had a knife on me today I was wanting to jam steel into his throat so much you have no idea but I had nothing on me. I could have got him too very easily. He was nothing more than a bully.

Picking on me due to the fact I was half his size and he had 2 massive Presa Canario dogs. They looked very powerful and intimidating and were harassing me and my dog for far too long.

A truly disgusting human being, and my pride was hurt a lot. As a smaller guy I've had to deal with a lot in my life and I've fought ferociously at times. I moved out here to Thetford in the country for a quieter life and it's incredible that there's cu**s like this no matter where you go.

I assumed that many people here got into BB due to having had f**ked up moments in there lives similar to this and I thought many could relate. Apart from you and maybe one other in this thread it seems as though I was wrong. Appreciate the insight, I guess overall I really did do the right thing but it is eating me up he got away with what he did.


----------



## Tazz (Mar 31, 2016)

Sounds like you did the right thing, but if I were you I'd get him whilst he's on his own and put him in his place. You don't wanna feel like a bitch and be reminded of what happened every time you see his face do you?


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Well. I believe you mate, a very similar thing happened to me.....in fact, uncannily similar....

I was walking my two soppy old mutts through the Forrest when some little guy goes off on me. Now, to say he was dwarf like would be mean, but I did catch myself looking around for six more of them. Anyway, he starts screaming about my fn dogs running around and all I did was tell him "they won't hurt you mate," and he becomes enraged "I ain't your fn mate" and then he gets up in my face and threatens to knock me out!

So anyway, I knock his sunglasses off and jook him in the eye - whatever the f**k that means, and like the little t**t that he was, he slinks off with some little girlie dog in his arms. I just got the fook outta there in case he really did come back with some broad and six more midgets.

So yeah mate, I believe ya.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

I would have done the same thing you did and left it and saved myself the drama tbh

ukm answer:

i would have drilled his eyeball out with my cock then made a coat out of his sh1t head dogs fur and fed my dog the meat of the other dogs while still wiping my ar5e on the guy's face while watching the hodge twins on YouTube and shaving my armpits and w4nking over the bang I had 4 days ago


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Smorg said:


> I know mate. A lot of people talk a lot of bullshit. I was being straight up honest. I've done crazy things in adrenaline filled situations and had I had a knife on me today I was wanting to jam steel into his throat so much you have no idea but I had nothing on me. I could have got him too very easily. He was nothing more than a bully.
> 
> Picking on me due to the fact I was half his size and he had 2 massive Presa Canario dogs. They looked very powerful and intimidating and were harassing me and my dog for far too long.
> 
> ...


 now I know you are @duranman


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

Tazz said:


> Sounds like you did the right thing, but if I were you I'd get him whilst he's on his own and put him in his place. You don't wanna feel like a bitch and be reminded of what happened every time you see his face do you?


 I understand fully. I'm going to the police station to report it tomorrow at 8AM. It happened 15 miles away from where I live so I don't think I'll see him about often but if I do I have no idea what I'll do.


----------



## CuntyMcCunterson (Jun 19, 2016)

Smorg said:


> I understand fully. I'm going to the police station to report it tomorrow at 8AM. It happened 15 miles away from where I live so I don't think I'll see him about often but if I do I have no idea what I'll do.


 Grass&#8230;&#8230;..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Smorg said:


> I understand fully. I'm going to the police station to report it tomorrow at 8AM. It happened 15 miles away from where I live so I don't think I'll see him about often but if I do I have no idea what I'll do.


 I bet you will do...... absaloutly Fvck all

take ur knife and throw it in the bin you t1t, no excuse for carrying a knife around with you!


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

UK2USA said:


> Well. I believe you mate, a very similar thing happened to me.....in fact, uncannily similar....
> 
> I was walking my two soppy old mutts through the Forrest when some little guy goes off on me. Now, to say he was dwarf like would be mean, but I did catch myself looking around for six more of them. Anyway, he starts screaming about my fn dogs running around and all I did was tell him "they won't hurt you mate," and he becomes enraged "I ain't your fn mate" and then he gets up in my face and threatens to knock me out!
> 
> ...


 Yep, lots of crazy people out there mate, sorry to hear you went through similar sort of s**t.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Smorg said:


> I understand fully. I'm going to the police station to report it tomorrow at 8AM. It happened 15 miles away from where I live so I don't think I'll see him about often but if I do I have no idea what I'll do.


 Oh dear..............You might be seeing more of him than you can deal with after you've been down station you little mincer, dont drop your arse when someone squares up to you and fkn assaults you, then talk about carrying blades around, then go and report the guy.....what a pratt! And as for the ones saying you did the right thing, theyre fkn mincers aswell, might just go and pump their missus infront of them, i know they'll do fk all about it.........its gnawing on you because you pussied out, if you had been a man, win or lose you would be able to look in the mirror without seeing a mincer looking back


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

I would have jumped in that tank at the front entrance .............nice and safe if your 5'7" and 72kg.


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> Oh dear..............You might be seeing more of him than you can deal with after you've been down station you little mincer, dont drop your arse when someone squares up to you and fkn assaults you, then talk about carrying blades around, then go and report the guy.....what a pratt! And as for the ones saying you did the right thing, theyre fkn mincers aswell, might just go and pump their missus infront of them, i know they'll do fk all about it.........its gnawing on you because you pussied out, if you had been a man, win or lose you would be able to look in the mirror without seeing a mincer looking back
> 
> View attachment 129028


 You've got no idea what you're talking about. I was afraid of his 2 ferocious dogs he had that could have killed mine and done me immense damage. That's why I felt like I REALLY wished I had my blade on me as I least would have stood a CHANCE if it kicked off and could have stopped my dog from being ripped apart. I ain't afraid of that scumbag c**t. I want the police to find him so I know who the c**t is.


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

Easy Rambo a knife would have got you in more troubs bud , stats show most get the knife turned on them.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Just get one of these ffs


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Why do you carry your 'trusted' knife? Have you ever used it?

When the guy was physically assaulting you, what did his dogs do? What did your dog do?

I can believe most of your story, s**t like that happens regularly. I genuinely don't get the stuff about the knife.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Why do you carry your 'trusted' knife? Have you ever used it?
> 
> When the guy was physically assaulting you, what did his dogs do? What did your dog do?
> 
> I can believe most of your story, s**t like that happens regularly. *I genuinely don't get the stuff about the knife.*


 Try not to lose too much sleep over it.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

banzi said:


> Try not to lose too much sleep over it.


 Just been watching 24 hours in police custody. I fancy myself as a bit of an Inspector Morse.

I'm all about the evidence, me and the OP need to establish the facts if he wants the CPS to take this to trial :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Op ready to jook mandem like


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

You know where to find your attacker and his dogs OP.


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> You know where to find your attacker and his dogs OP.


 Where?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Smorg said:


> Where?


 Same place :confused1:

I'll eat the fu**ing dogs then I'll rape him and make a video


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Same place :confused1:
> 
> I'll eat the fu**ing dogs then I'll rape him and make a video


 That's just f**ked up. lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Smorg said:


> You've got no idea what you're talking about. I was afraid of his 2 ferocious dogs he had that could have killed mine and done me immense damage. That's why I felt like I REALLY wished I had my blade on me as I least would have stood a CHANCE if it kicked off and could have stopped my dog from being ripped apart. I ain't afraid of that scumbag c**t. I want the police to find him so I know who the c**t is.


 Innit bruv. Man needs his blade n tings.

You really are a stupid c**t, you pussied out, deal with it. Don't complain over the fu**ing Internet.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> That's just f**ked up. lol


 That's why no one mess with me... :thumb


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> That's why no one mess with me... :thumb


 Keyboard warrior......


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Keyboard warrior......


 Is the tren talking...I'm a softy in reality nowadays 

As I'm doing less drugs LOL


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Solution:

Equipment needed:

2 valium. 1 large net. 1 baseball bat. 1 can lighter fluid. 1 cigarette lighter. 1 set of balls......which is why you won't do it even with the valium.

Park up in same spot every day, pop two valium, wait till you see your bully and his dogs. Net the dogs. Beat owner with bat. Set dogs on fire. Go home and write on Internet forum.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Is the tren talking...I'm a softy in reality nowadays
> 
> As I'm doing less drugs LOL


 Good to hear mate, thought you might lose your nose for a while. 

Three weeks on Tren was enough for me. Made me crazy. Never again. lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Good to hear mate, thought you might lose your nose for a while.
> 
> Three weeks on Tren was enough for me. Made me crazy. Never again. lol


 Lightweight :thumb

First time on Tren got most sides as I read so much about then and I was waiting for then.... is no the drugs is the person that takes then


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Lightweight :thumb
> 
> First time on Tren got most sides as I read so much about then and I was waiting for then.... is no the drugs is the person that takes then


 I just blame the Spanish.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> Just get one of these ffs
> 
> View attachment 129030


 Kinda looks like my pet larry....he's handy as fvck...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> I just blame the Spanish.


 Everybody does... but we can play football LOL


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Everybody does... but we can play football LOL


 Woman's sport.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Woman's sport.


 I want some now


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

vetran said:


> stop biggin it up i am 5ft 6"


 Just switch the numbers and you can be 6ft5"


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

bet op dont even own a dog which begs the question wtf was he doing in the forest in the first place? I think we can all work out what really happened here.


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm awake early today. Gonna smash iron like I've never smashed it before. Got kickboxing tomorrow and you're right. I bet this c**t will go back to the same place again some day. Him and his 2 fu**ing dpgs.

He shouldn't be the type of person allowed to own dogs let alone those types which carry greater responsibility for the public.

I am still raging this c**t did what he did and got one over on me. I really am. I'm feeling fu**ing murderous


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Smorg said:


> I'm awake early today. Gonna smash iron like I've never smashed it before. Got kickboxing tomorrow and you're right. I bet this c**t will go back to the same place again some day. Him and his 2 fu**ing dpgs.
> 
> He shouldn't be the type of person allowed to own dogs let alone those types which carry greater responsibility for the public.
> 
> I am still raging this c**t did what he did and got one over on me. I really am. I'm feeling fu**ing murderous


 Make sure they is no witness... :thumb


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> So somebody saying they would have hit him back after he had hit them is ridiculous.
> 
> On the other hand, taking the knife he usually carries and sticking it in the guys throat/face (his words) is perfectly acceptable.
> 
> :lol: f**k off :lol:


 :lol:

Thought you were backing off mr keyboard warrior?

Were you just waiting for another post of mine to be challenged by another member before so took that bollock talking leap to chime in? :lol:

Do you like mince?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> Just get one of these ffs
> 
> View attachment 129030


 Next thread by OP would be "Confrontation with own dog"


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> The reason it sounds so strange is this:
> 
> On one hand you let this guy knock your glasses off and poke you in the eye, you then sloped off with your tail between your legs. On the other hand you talk of carrying a knife and stabbing him in the throat.
> 
> ...


 I kinda see what you mean. Yeah it makes sense how you put it. I didn't want to attack him because of the dogs he had could have turned on me and my own dog I guess thinking about it even if I had the knife it would not have been 100% I would have used it on him thinking now because of the dogs.

I've had 2 confrontations in my life where a blade has saved my life before so I guess in my head I'm thinking of that too much but this case is different.

I moved from a shitty part of London to the country and I left all that bollocks behind me. I then experience this in the most tranquil part of the country.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Dogs refers to his testicles which were large and smashing against your asscheeks

He knocked your glasses off by bumming you too hard

Then he jooked all over your face and in your eye


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Mildo said:


> :lol:
> 
> Thought you were backing off mr keyboard warrior?
> 
> ...


 Only with potatoes and cheese on top.

I'm the keyboard warrior? I'm not the one on the internet giving it the big one about how I'd stick a knife in a mans throat without hesitation. Or bragging how I usually carry a knife.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Only with potatoes and cheese on top.
> 
> I'm the keyboard warrior? I'm not the one on the internet giving it the big one about how I'd stick a knife in a mans throat without hesitation. Or bragging how I usually carry a knife.


 Lol

Im not the keyboard warrior either so don't know why your singling me out when all I done was showed empathy to the OP, empathy that a lot of people on here are afraid to show because every ****er wants to be seen as the alpha.

If your last sentence is directed at me, I'm not bragging about carrying a knife, I'm serious. I won't go through what I did before.

I like mince too


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

RoidsR-us said:


> How do you know he had the dog of the canaries? Quite rare to see them in the uk. Not many breeders of them. I'd hazard a guess he was 5'8 160lbs with a jelly belly and an old English sheepdog. Who cares that you got a slap, we've all had a slap, carrying a knife is for pussys, if you need to be violent then do it but be fair. Knives belong in kitchen not in the forest, unless your a Boy Scout???


 Who we are?

We are Beavers lol

morning iron scout

best


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Smorg said:


> he knocked my sunglasses off my face (prescription lenses) and lost them


 How did you make it back to the car without your prescription glasses?


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Mildo said:


> Lol
> 
> Im not the keyboard warrior either so don't know why your singling me out when all I done was showed empathy to the OP, empathy that a lot of people on here are afraid to show because every ****er wants to be seen as the alpha.
> 
> ...


 Not singling you out at all. I get that you were showing empathy, but you then call everyone else out for talking s**t or trying to be seen as Alpha, when it was the OP talking about cutting a man up.

If you or the OP carry knives when out with the dogs incase they get attacked that's fair enough. (My brothers beagle was attacked by 3 Lurchers a few years ago, so I get that it happens). It was only the bit about stabbing the owner I ever questioned.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Not singling you out at all. I get that you were showing empathy, but you then call everyone else out for talking s**t or trying to be seen as Alpha, when it was the OP talking about cutting a man up.
> 
> If you or the OP carry knives when out with the dogs incase they get attacked that's fair enough. (My brothers beagle was attacked by 3 Lurchers a few years ago, so I get that it happens). It was only the bit about stabbing the owner I ever questioned.


 Of course you singled me out, after you had seen others quoting me so you thought you would join in. It's happens all to often on here, people gang up on those that don't agree with the rest.

I didn't call anyone out, I simply replied to your comments.

Ive also seen it happen all to often on here people saying they would or have done similar things as the OP has mentioned and not one other member has called bullshit? I wonder why eh?

To many bullshitters and not enough respect I say.


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

I have a big dog and a staffie.. Let me tell you something mate.. first off, staffies can hold their own... don't look at their small size.. they can bring down much larger dogs..

Now, this c**t should be taught a lesson... what you have to do is this.. get a couple of your mates to go with you to the same forest, wait till you see the c**t again and then go up and kick the s**t out of him whilst your mates, watch your back and protect you with some heavy sticks if his dogs try to attack you...

But do not attempt to hurt his dogs if they're not trying to hurt you... just him (the owner)... floor him and walk away....

Job done...


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

RoidsR-us said:


> How do you know he had the dog of the canaries? Quite rare to see them in the uk. Not many breeders of them. I'd hazard a guess he was 5'8 160lbs with a jelly belly and an old English sheepdog. Who cares that you got a slap, we've all had a slap, carrying a knife is for pussys, if you need to be violent then do it but be fair. Knives belong in kitchen not in the forest, unless your a Boy Scout???


 I find it funny people find it hard to believe what I'm saying is true. They were preso's, the guy looked like he'd been drinking Test out of the bottle for years and was just a nasty horrible c**t who deserves some serious fu**ing s**t to him. Serious s**t. He shouldn't be walking around out in the public, this bloke is a dangerous c**t for sure but a nasty horrible "person". THAT's why I carry in situations where I feel it may be needed for people like HIM, no one else.


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

MFM said:


> How did you make it back to the car without your prescription glasses?


 Easy I'm not total blind but I needed them for driving so had to drive without them.


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

never-say-never said:


> I have a big dog and a staffie.. Let me tell you something mate.. first off, staffies can hold their own... don't look at their small size.. they can bring down much larger dogs..
> 
> Now, this c**t should be taught a lesson... what you have to do is this.. get a couple of your mates to go with you to the same forest, wait till you see the c**t again and then go up and kick the s**t of him whilst your mates, watch your back and protect you with some heavy sticks if his dogs try to attack you...
> 
> ...


 I hear that 100%. I was really surprised at how my staffie was handling these dogs she wasn't showing any fear but she was edgy when they were both over her but I really don't think she'd have stood a chance if they both went for her either side, it was a tense and prolonged situation due to this c**t not giving a f**k about letting his dogs harass people.

Cheers


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


>


 the person that made this video forgot to mention









in fact, this breed should be number one in that list....


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Walked off. Put the dog in the car. Go back and hunt him down hunger games style then bite out his jugular. Let the dogs eat his rotting corpse.


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

Smorg said:


> I hear that 100%. I was really surprised at how my staffie was handling these dogs she wasn't showing any fear but she was edgy when they were both over her but I really don't think she'd have stood a chance if they both went for her either side, it was a tense and prolonged situation due to this c**t not giving a f**k about letting his dogs harass people.
> 
> Cheers


 that's true... she would've been hurt because it was 2 against 1... but I bet my life your staffie would've teared his dog's face clean off if it was 1 on 1... staffies are solid and fearless.... some even believe that pits and staffies are the same breed....

any way, I hope you don't do something stupid with knife and s**t... not worth it...


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Smorg said:


> Hi all I'm a regular gym goer and have built a nice solid physique not big in mass just defined and dense. I'm about 72kg and 5ft 7. I stick to compound exercising, no isolations.
> 
> I'm not versed in fighting but can handle a one on one in most situations unless it's incredibly unfairly matched.
> 
> ...


 Go back find out which is his car and burn it out while he is out walking with his dogs. Then find a new place to walk your dog.


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

never-say-never said:


> that's true... she would've been hurt because it was 2 against 1... but I bet my life your staffie would've teared his dog's face clean off if it was 1 on 1... staffies are solid and fearless.... some even believe that pits and staffies are the same breed....
> 
> any way, I hope you don't do something stupid with knife and s**t... not worth it...


 Yeah man I hear that. Thanks mate, s**t's been so tough recently and this sort of this is enough to make me wanna blow. I almost feel like I don't give a f**k about anything anymore or what happens to me. No Knives I agree it's just how I feel.


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

funkdocta said:


> Go back find out which is his car and burn it out while he is out walking with his dogs. Then find a new place to walk your dog.


 Yeah I guess that's the kinda thing to do, even though I want this dude to suffer some serious physical pain.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Smorg said:


> Yeah I guess that's the kinda thing to do, even though I want this dude to suffer some serious physical pain.


 Hurting his pocket will be more painful.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

You usually carry a knife? Should of "jooked or slit his throat" You deserved to made to look like a b1tch, as you sound like one.

And your dog was probably sensing your mood so acted the same. There would of been no problem if you kept walking and ignored these 'beasts'

Stop carrying knives, grow up and act like a man.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Even my old nana says anyone that uses the word 'jooked' is a cvnt


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

unfortunately, there's always a c**t only 2 feet away from you anywhere you go.... sad but true...

I hate bullies.. i really do... what a sad world we're living in....

I don't agree with knives but I 100% agree with a taser...


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Smorg said:


> Yeah I guess that's the kinda thing to do, even though I want this dude to suffer some serious physical pain.


 Should of done it at the time, it was a quiet fkn forest.......... if you go out in to this shitpile of a world and end up in situations you cant deal with, then you've brought it upon yourself, you say you couldnt do anything because he was bigger, well if thats the case, years ago instead of sitting on your arse playing fkn xbox ufc, and smoking weed, you should of been hammering the gym incase something like this ever popped up, then you could have dealt with it like a man, instead of pussying out and coming on here whining.......fail to prepare, prepare to fail


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

someone has prob already said this as its the most obvious thing to do but you should have fcuked him and made his dogs watch then fcuked his dogs and made him watch

you would have walked out the park feeling alpha and feeling light as I am guessing you dont empty your balls much


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

never-say-never said:


> that's true... she would've been hurt because it was 2 against 1... but I bet my life your staffie would've teared his dog's face clean off if it was 1 on 1... staffies are solid and fearless.... some even believe that pits and staffies are the same breed....
> 
> any way, I hope you don't do something stupid with knife and s**t... not worth it...


 Some even believe they are the same breed? They are not.


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> You usually carry a knife? Should of "jooked or slit his throat" You deserved to made to look like a b1tch, as you sound like one.
> 
> And your dog was probably sensing your mood so acted the same. There would of been no problem if you kept walking and ignored these 'beasts'
> 
> Stop carrying knives, grow up and act like a man.


 Are you stupid? I carry a knife if I'm going somewhere dodgy that warrants one I've said that many fu**ing times. A nice sunny stroll in the forest I didn't think was the type of place that needed one you know? I moved to the country and got out of a bad place from the city, I don't carry here anymore as it's a tranquil place and there's no need (or so I thought).

I did walk in the opposite direction. I saw them in the distance with no owners in sight and chucked a right and moved off the path and these dogs came and surrounded us, they were charged.

forget the knife thing. as much as he deserved one plunged into his fu**ing throat and removed from the gene pool.


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> Some even believe they are the same breed? They are not.


 These breeds are essentially the *same* dogs but have been bred for different purposes and/or size standards since the mid 1930's. Some are even dual registered (i.e., registered as an *American Pit Bull* Terrier with the UKC and as an *American Staffordshire* Terrier with the AKC).

EDIT: I know you gonna say we're talking about staffies in this country andnot the american staffies but they are the same breed,,,


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> Even my old nana says anyone that uses the word 'jooked' is a cvnt


 I bet your nana was a right sort in her day


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> Should of done it at the time, it was a quiet fkn forest.......... if you go out in to this shitpile of a world and end up in situations you cant deal with, then you've brought it upon yourself, you say you couldnt do anything because he was bigger, well if thats the case, years ago instead of sitting on your arse playing fkn xbox ufc, and smoking weed, you should of been hammering the gym incase something like this ever popped up, then you could have dealt with it like a man, instead of pussying out and coming on here whining.......fail to prepare, prepare to fail


 FFS I would have fu**ing gone in HARD had there not been 2 BIG fu**ing AGGRESSIVE DOGS there on guard? Are you retarded? I do hit the fu**ing Gym a lot I wasn't scared of having it out wit him at all I don't sit around smoking weed and playing XBOX. Stop acting like a fu**ing warrior. You're probably the biggest pussy in this thread.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

never-say-never said:


> These breeds are essentially the *same* dogs but have been bred for different purposes and/or size standards since the mid 1930's. Some are even dual registered (i.e., registered as an *American Pit Bull* Terrier with the UKC and as an *American Staffordshire* Terrier with the AKC).
> 
> EDIT: I know you gonna say we're talking about staffies in this country andnot the american staffies but they are the same breed,,,


 Do some research. They are different breeds. Undisputed, unquestionable different breeds


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> Do some research. They are different breeds. Undisputed, unquestionable different breeds


 I love the "do some research" bullshit that knowledgable guys like yourself spew as soon as someone says something that you don't agree with lol..

ok, lets agree to disagree and I suggest you "do some research too"....


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Smorg said:


> FFS I would have fu**ing gone in HARD had there not been 2 BIG fu**ing AGGRESSIVE DOGS there on guard? Are you retarded? I do hit the fu**ing Gym a lot I wasn't scared of having it out wit him at all I don't sit around smoking weed and playing XBOX. Stop acting like a fu**ing warrior. You're probably the biggest pussy in this thread.


 You would have gone in 'HARD' .....Bet thats what you tried to do to the guy in that forest, and thats why he fkn kicked off in the first place, sounds much more plausible than the original story


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

Literally none of this happened..........


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> You would have gone in 'HARD' .....Bet thats what you tried to do to the guy in that forest, and thats why he fkn kicked off in the first place, sounds much more plausible than the original story


 You find this story hard to believe? I get the feeling more and more you're the one who spends his life sitting around smoking weed playing xbox lol. He switched on me because he saw me with a stick ready to fend off his dogs and me shouting across the forest to him "MATE CAN YOU PLEASE GET YOUR DOGS" and apparently that was me being "LEARY" after they'd been harassing me and my dog for 5 minutes.

I don't need to justify s**t to you anyway nanas boy. Go play some xbox.

Was just curious to see what some of you dudes would have done. I mean why did you all get into training? I bet a lot of people have stories to tell that are similar to this that got them into it. Still thanks for those that contributed decent info.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Smorg said:


> Yeah I guess that's the kinda thing to do, even though I want this dude to suffer some serious physical pain.


 Burn it out with him in it then?

or learn how to make ANFO it's really simple but use a hydrometer when making the ammonium nitrate anhydrous.

learn how to make an electronic match style detonator, again, really easy.

Place said explosive under his car wait for him to return and BOOM!

i first made some as a teenager and we filled and old paint tin with it used a shotgun cartridge cut in half on one of those pin drop trip wire fox scarer things to blow a badger set up. (We were young, we were stupid)

i couldn't believe how powerful it was! No wonder they use that in quarries


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Mildo said:


> Of course you singled me out, after you had seen others quoting me so you thought you would join in. It's happens all to often on here, people gang up on those that don't agree with the rest.
> 
> I didn't call anyone out, I simply replied to your comments.
> 
> ...


 Go back to page 2/3 re-read the thread and come back to me son. I was the first one to quote you. I didn't join in anything.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Smorg said:


> Are you stupid? I carry a knife if I'm going somewhere dodgy that warrants one I've said that many fu**ing times. A nice sunny stroll in the forest I didn't think was the type of place that needed one you know? I moved to the country and got out of a bad place from the city, I don't carry here anymore as it's a tranquil place and there's no need (or so I thought).
> 
> I did walk in the opposite direction. I saw them in the distance with no owners in sight and chucked a right and moved off the path and these dogs came and surrounded us, they were charged.
> 
> forget the knife thing. as much as he deserved one plunged into his fu**ing throat and removed from the gene pool.


 You carried a knife in a bad city. You're a piece of sh1t, coward scum bag to carry a knife. Why didn't you just get a gun instead. A lot better protection than a knife. Knives and the coward holding them can be dealt with. A gun, bit more tricky.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Are you just p1ssed off because he wouldn't kiss and cuddle you after a passionate gay dogging session in the woods OP..?


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Go back to page 2/3 re-read the thread and come back to me son. I was the first one to quote you. I didn't join in anything.


 So you've now admitted to being the first one to start the bollox talking? Cheers :lol:

And don't talk down to me like I'm a little boy, dad. :lol:


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Bollocks. On one hand he's talking like he's a bad man. Willing to stick a knife in the throat of anyone who crosses him, the next minute he's getting his glasses knocked off and slapped about. It's bullshit and he's been called out on it.


 Just to clarify something here. The OP was slapped about first then looking back wished he had handled it differently.

Guess what? It's called hindsight.

Your quite good a twisting words :lol:


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> You carried a knife in a bad city. You're a piece of sh1t, coward scum bag to carry a knife. Why didn't you just get a gun instead. A lot better protection than a knife. Knives and the coward holding them can be dealt with. A gun, bit more tricky.


 No. Everyone carries a knife in the city here, it's standard. It can get s**t finished quick. And no, guns are not freely available and OTT (thankfully)


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Smorg said:


> No. Everyone carries a knife in the city here, it's standard. It can get s**t finished quick. And no, guns are not freely available and OTT (thankfully)


 Why go on like a badman?


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Why go on like a badman?


 I'm not acting like a bad man? lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Smorg said:


> I'm not acting like a bad man? lol


 But you get stuff finished quick? Before or after you've had ya specs slapped off ya mush?


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Smorg said:


> I picked up the sticks to use as a leverage to keep distance between the dogs harassing me and my dog, the owner was some way away I had no idea how it would play out.
> 
> Had there have been no dogs and he just want to get violent I would have engaged without hesitation (just fists) but I felt so angry when he smacked my glasses off and jooked my eye I felt lik*e I could have swiped his throat easily with my trusty knife I just so happened to not have on me today.*
> 
> ...


 So if you had your trusty knife and he did that, you would of slit his throat and murdered him?

Trusty knife.......Are you one of these white boy's that speaks like a Jamaican? Init Bruv? What ya saying rude boy........

True story or not. You sir are a MASSIVE *VAGINA*

Roids stop you from being stabbed. Unlucky.


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> A pit bull is actually a type not a breed, the breed is the American Staffordshire terrier as recognised by the AKC


 exactly..... spot on mate...


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> But you get stuff finished quick? Before or after you've had ya specs slapped off ya mush?


 After, I never start any kind of violence.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Mildo said:


> So you've now admitted to being the first one to start the bollox talking? Cheers [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=0abf4034e3a22d4b47ce0589fd21b2c38180daebf6cadae1dca795aaab9d1133[/IMG]
> 
> And don't talk down to me like I'm a little boy, dad. [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=0abf4034e3a22d4b47ce0589fd21b2c38180daebf6cadae1dca795aaab9d1133[/IMG]


 Going round in circles now aren't we


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

RoidsR-us said:


> There's a city in thetford forest?


 Read what I actually said and you'll see I moved to the country from a bad place in the City


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Mildo said:


> Just to clarify something here. The OP was slapped about first then looking back wished he had handled it differently.
> 
> Guess what? It's called hindsight.
> 
> Your quite good a twisting words [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=0abf4034e3a22d4b47ce0589fd21b2c38180daebf6cadae1dca795aaab9d1133[/IMG]


 Handled it differently by stabbing the man ffs. That is the bit you are overlooking. Fair enough he wishes he'd handled it differently, everyone gets that. It's the part where he says he would stab him in the throat people have taken issue with.


----------



## Jandir (Oct 8, 2015)

wtf is going on today with people running into trouble while walking their dog?! that's 2 THREADS here & a post on another forum I've seen today about people either gonna get stabbed or almost started scrapping.

bunch of mitches


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

Jandir said:


> wtf is going on today with people running into trouble while walking their dog?! that's 2 THREADS here & a post on another forum I've seen today about people either gonna get stabbed or almost started scrapping.
> 
> bunch of mitches


 The other thread here is a parody of mine because they don't believe what I told them Apparently my story is too wild to be true lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Jandir said:


> wtf is going on today with people running into trouble while walking their dog?! that's 2 THREADS here & a post on another forum I've seen today about people either gonna get stabbed or almost started scrapping.
> 
> bunch of mitches


 The other thread is ripping op


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Handled it differently by stabbing the man ffs. That is the bit you are overlooking. Fair enough he wishes he'd handled it differently, everyone gets that. It's the part where he says he would stab him in the throat people have taken issue with.


 The second someone becomes violent with you on the street, I personally think anything goes. Your life could pretty much already be in danger. He was constantly shouting about how he was gonna "knock me out" etc etc. You guys crack me up. This c**t deserves to be stabbed. He shouldn't be walking about in society, he should be paralyzed in a wheelchair. Just my opinion.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Smorg said:


> No. Everyone carries a knife in the city here, it's standard. It can get s**t finished quick. And no, guns are not freely available and OTT (thankfully)


 What city you from?


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> What city you from?


 East London originally.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Smorg said:


> The second someone becomes violent with you on the street, I personally think anything goes. Your life could pretty much already be in danger. He was constantly shouting about how he was gonna "knock me out" etc etc. You guys crack me up. This c**t deserves to be stabbed. He shouldn't be walking about in society, he should be paralyzed in a wheelchair. Just my opinion.


 Fair enough. I am not of that mentality.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Smorg said:


> *The second someone becomes violent with you on the street, I personally think anything goes.* Your life could pretty much already be in danger. He was constantly shouting about how he was gonna "knock me out" etc etc. You guys crack me up. This c**t deserves to be stabbed. He shouldn't be walking about in society, he should be paralyzed in a wheelchair. Just my opinion.


 But you did nothing about it.

Oh yeah you did, you started this thread.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Smorg said:


> East London originally.


 I'm from West London. The only people who carry knives are scared little boys who think they have something to prove and who need a good spanking from their mumma.

You talk about London like its the Gaza Strip or Bagdad. Grow up, stop playing with knives and act like a real man. Know what I'm saying bloodclart?


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Handled it differently by stabbing the man ffs. That is the bit you are overlooking. Fair enough he wishes he'd handled it differently, everyone gets that. It's the part where he says he would stab him in the throat people have taken issue with.


 You have to understand people grow up in many, many different environments so for all we know the OP only reacts to what he's used to doing.

For example, I was born and raised in Belfast, through the troubles, for 36 years ( that's not my age ) and I can tell you I would handle situations very differently than you or most other people. Does that make it wrong? Of course not, however I relate to anyone wanting to use a knife to protect themselves.

Ive gotten out of there now and changed my ways, for the record.

I like circles


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Fair enough. I am not of that mentality.


 To be fair now I've had time to cool I'm thankful in many ways it ended the way it did. I came to the country to escape the drama. I am truly of that opinion. A person being violent to you on the street can end in murder very easily. A friend of mine from school was murdered when we were all out drinking and walked home our separate ways and it was some chav who punched him once in the head and he died when his head hit the floor. Christmas Eve as well and he was a peacemaker trying to intervene helping someone.

You all reacted like it was me in the wrong and I can see we've all had very different experiences in life that have shaped the way we see things. I felt like the situation I was in was very dangerous. This bloke was unhinged, his dogs were mean and completely without collars / harnesses, harassing me and he was violent towards me when all it came down to was me asking him to control his animals.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Omen669 said:


> I'm from West London. The only people who carry knives are scared little boys who think they have something to prove and who need a good spanking from their mumma.
> 
> You talk about London like its the Gaza Strip or Bagdad. Grow up, stop playing with knives and act like a real man. Know what I'm saying bloodclart?


 He's only 5' 7 so the 4" knife makes him 5' 11 in his mind.

I often wonder what these lads who seem to get started on actually look like as they must have victim written all over them. I've never been started on even though I'm well travelled and go both rural and built up city areas.


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> But you did nothing about it.
> 
> Oh yeah you did, you started this thread.


 That's right. I didn't want it to escalate with the dogs kicking off. He slapped me and it hurt my pride but if that stopped it going to next levels, then I guess I'm glad I reacted the way I did. If I had the knife it could have been very different. I'm still of the opinion this guy should not be out in public places, he's a dangerous person for sure. I've only ever reacted violently to defend myself I'd never start anything with anyone. I actually hate violence.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Smorg said:


> That's right. I didn't want it to escalate with the dogs kicking off. He slapped me and it hurt my pride but if that stopped it going to next levels, then I guess I'm glad I reacted the way I did. If I had the knife it could have been very different. I'm still of the opinion this guy should not be out in public places, he's a dangerous person for sure. I've only ever reacted violently to defend myself I'd never start anything with anyone. I actually hate violence.


 You shouldn't be out in public if you're willing to slit someone's throat if they knock your glasses off your face

Hopefully you'll jook someone to death, go to prison and be passed around by the real men like a used porn magazine.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

So to summarise......

Op went for a walk, got slapped, cried on ukm?


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> He's only 5' 7 so the 4" knife makes him 5' 11 in his mind.
> 
> I often wonder what these lads who seem to get started on actually look like as they must have victim written all over them. I've never been started on even though I'm well travelled and go both rural and built up city areas.


 Yeah, when I'm in the kitchen using the bread knife. I feel 7ft tall.

Bellends.


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> He's only 5' 7 so the 4" knife makes him 5' 11 in his mind.
> 
> I often wonder what these lads who seem to get started on actually look like as they must have victim written all over them. I've never been started on even though I'm well travelled and go both rural and built up city areas.


 A knife can end a drawn out brawl in a second. I've seen it and experienced it. Nothing to do with making you feel more bad ass, it's just how it is. you make a lot of assumptions. I'm sure being built like a brick s**t house and being 6ft 4 makes you feel nice and hard, but I don't have that luxury so I'll do whatever is necessary.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Smorg said:


> A knife can end a drawn out brawl in a second. I've seen it and experienced it. Nothing to do with making you feel more bad ass, it's just how it is. you make a lot of assumptions. I'm sure being built like a brick s**t house and being 6ft 4 makes you feel nice and hard, but I don't have that luxury so I'll do whatever is necessary.


 Get a gun. End it a lot faster.


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> You shouldn't be out in public if you're willing to slit someone's throat if they knock your glasses off your face
> 
> Hopefully you'll jook someone to death, go to prison and be passed around by the real men like a used porn magazine.


 I wasn't the aggressor. In america I could have shot this dude in the face and I'd be applauded as a hero for self-defence. The dude was essentially picking on someone half his size armed with 2 massive, unrestrained dogs and you think I'm the c**t because I wished I had my knife to have ended the situation? A situation I didn't start?


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> Get a gun. End it a lot faster.


 These situations are rare plus you get much bigger sentences for crimes involving guns than you do knives.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Smorg said:


> I wasn't the aggressor. In america I could have shot this dude in the face and I'd be applauded as a hero for self-defence. The dude was essentially picking on someone half his size armed with 2 massive, unrestrained dogs and you think I'm the c**t because I wished I had my knife to have ended the situation? A situation I didn't start?


 That's not self defence you moron, it's murder. Reasonably force comes to mind. Being pushed in the face and retaliaty with a round to his face isn't being a hero. It's being a gangbanger/wannabe gangster- basically a C**T

You come across as you've led a seriously hard and dangerous life but you rely on a knife fir protection. Your making this up or your a MASSIVE C**T like I've said before.

You going to get your boyz on me?


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Smorg said:


> These situations are rare plus you get much bigger sentences for crimes involving guns than you do knives.


 REALLY? thanks for letting us all know.


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Have you contacted the police?


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> That's not self defence you moron, it's murder. Reasonably force comes to mind. Being pushed in the face and retaliaty with a round to his face isn't being a hero. It's being a gangbanger/wannabe gangster- basically a C**T
> 
> You come across as you've led a seriously hard and dangerous life but you rely on a knife fir protection. Your making this up or your a MASSIVE C**T like I've said before.
> 
> You going to get your boyz on me?


 If someone is making verbal threats on you saying they're going to do xyz and are being violent towards you already then your life can already be in imminent danger . I couldn't care less about what you think either, but just know there's a lot of people who share my view.

My school friend was murdered with a fist and the guy that done it didn't even serve 5 years. That's the reality. I reported the incident to the police and they still haven't even had the time to interview me yet. That's the reality. He could have killed me. What's your view on all of that?

I made this thread because I was curious to see how others would have handled it.


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

banjodeano said:


> Have you contacted the police?


 Yes I have. I called them after the incident and all I got was ahh we need to book you in for an interview regarding the assault... still waiting ..... meanwhile this lunatic still roams free and I'm called out for being a c**t 

I'm not expecting much anyway. My friend who got murdered is still dead and his family are still suffering, the killer is out now not having done more than 5 years....


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Smorg said:


> A knife can end a drawn out brawl in a second. I've seen it and experienced it. Nothing to do with making you feel more bad ass, it's just how it is. you make a lot of assumptions. I'm sure being built like a brick s**t house and being 6ft 4 makes you feel nice and hard, but I don't have that luxury so I'll do whatever is necessary.


 Ah, you're just intimidated by someone bigger than you and therefore feel it should be only fair that you even this out using a knife. What a fairy.

For the record, I often worked with a short guy when I worked the doors, he wasn't a fairy though. Every now and again we'd have some taller guy think he had an advantage but once again, no jooking weaponry was required.


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Ah, you're just intimidated by someone bigger than you and therefore feel it should be only fair that you even this out using a knife. What a fairy.
> 
> For the record, I often worked with a short guy when I worked the doors, he wasn't a fairy though. Every now and again we'd have some taller guy think he had an advantage but once again, no jooking weaponry was required.


 A person bigger than you has an advantage, nothing wrong with evening up the game. It's kill or be killed.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Smorg said:


> If someone is making verbal threats on you saying they're going to do xyz and are being violent towards you already then your life can already be in imminent danger . I couldn't care less about what you think either, *but just know there's a lot of people who share my view.*
> 
> My school friend was murdered with a fist and the guy that done it didn't even serve 5 years. That's the reality. I reported the incident to the police and they still haven't even had the time to interview me yet. That's the reality. He could have killed me. What's your view on all of that?
> 
> I made this thread because I was curious to see how others would have handled it.


 These people a young stupid c**ts as well.

That's just unlucky. Getting into a fist fight, punched and killed is very rare. Carrying a knife with intent to use and murder is a lot different homie.

Anyway, I'm bored of winding you up. I hope you serve more than 5 years in prison and have your anus destroyed daily if you think this way.

Stay safe bro.


----------



## Golden_balls (May 16, 2016)

Smorg said:


> A person bigger than you has an advantage, nothing wrong with evening up the game. It's kill or be killed.


 You wont last long


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Smorg said:


> A person bigger than you has an advantage, nothing wrong with evening up the game. It's kill or be killed.


 You are trolling.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> That's not self defence you moron, it's murder. Reasonably force comes to mind. Being pushed in the face and retaliaty with a round to his face isn't being a hero. It's being a gangbanger/wannabe gangster- basically a C**T
> 
> You come across as you've led a seriously hard and dangerous life but you rely on a knife fir protection. Your making this up or your a MASSIVE C**T like I've said before.
> 
> *You going to get your boyz on me?*


 Why would you say that? If your saying it because the OP is trying to be a hard man then your just as bad with your hard man reply :lol:


----------



## #Datguy (Apr 15, 2016)

Pussy


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> These people a young stupid c**ts as well.
> 
> That's just unlucky. Getting into a fist fight, punched and killed is very rare. Carrying a knife with intent to use and murder is a lot different homie.
> 
> ...


 To you it's "just unlucky" to my mate it's death and to his family it's a life of grief and pain till the end of time. You can use a knife without the intent of murder too.

I was just curious to see how you'd all handle this situation (involving dogs) like the one I faced

The answer I got is you'd have to be 6ft 4 and own bigger dogs than them 

Peace


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Smorg said:


> A person bigger than you has an advantage, nothing wrong with evening up the game*. It's kill or be killed. *


 Did you really just say that? Ha ha Now I know you're trying to wind us up.

You should of said to him "I'll be back" stabbed him then said "If he dies, he dies" Terminator and Rocky 4 quotes. You sound like you're too young to know these films.


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> These people a young stupid c**ts as well.
> 
> That's just unlucky. Getting into a fist fight, punched and killed is very rare. Carrying a knife with intent to use and murder is a lot different homie.
> 
> ...


 To you it's "just unlucky" to my mate it's death and to his family it's a life of grief and pain till the end of time. You can use a knife without the intent of murder too.

I was just curious to see how you'd all handle this situation (involving dogs) like the one I faced

The answer I got is you'd have to be 6ft 4 and own bigger dogs than them 

Peace


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Mildo said:


> Why would you say that? If your saying it because the OP is trying to be a hard man then your just as bad with your hard man reply :lol:


 I'm the baddest man on the Mother****ing planet.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> I'm the baddest man on the Mother****ing planet.


 I got yer back


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Smorg said:


> To you it's "just unlucky" to my mate it's death and to his family it's a life of grief and pain till the end of time. You can use a knife without the intent of murder too.
> 
> I was just curious to see how you'd all handle this situation (involving dogs) like the one I faced
> 
> ...


 That's what happens when people get into fights. Sometimes they get hurt, sometimes they die. Walking away is the best option, especially when you have loved ones to lose, not your street cred.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Mildo said:


> I got yer back


 Cheers Bruv but I don't need it. I have 8 16 year olds, 6 stone wet through, all fake designer hoodies, but they're all carrying. Know what I'm sayin??


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Smorg said:


> If someone is making verbal threats on you saying they're going to do xyz and are being violent towards you already then your life can already be in imminent danger . I couldn't care less about what you think either, but just know there's a lot of people who share my view.
> 
> My school friend was murdered with a fist and the guy that done it didn't even serve 5 years. That's the reality. I reported the incident to the police and they still haven't even had the time to interview me yet. That's the reality. He could have killed me. What's your view on all of that?
> 
> I made this thread because I was curious to see how others would have handled it.


 Could have killed you? Didnt he just give you a little slap? :confused1:


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> Cheers Bruv but I don't need it. I have 8 16 year olds, 6 stone wet through, all fake designer hoodies, but they're all carrying. Know what I'm sayin??


 Word :beer:


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

@Mildohow old are you?

Srs question


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Golden_balls (May 16, 2016)

Mildo said:


> I got yer back


 Is that sexual? :thumbup1:


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> @Mildohow old are you?
> 
> Srs question


 What's your intention with knowing my age?


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Golden_balls said:


> Is that sexual? :thumbup1:


 :001_tt2:


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Mildo said:


> What's your intention with knowing my age?


 I'm gonna track you down and tell you a boring story.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> I'm gonna track you down and tell you a boring story.


 No need, you've just succeeded


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> This video is what I imagine OP to look and sound like
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2F350808501778795%2Fvideos%2F408092509383727%2F


 LOLLLLL

How to fail at dealing with teenagers 101 :lol:


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

Smorg said:


> A knife can end a drawn out brawl in a second. I've seen it and experienced it. Nothing to do with making you feel more bad ass, it's just how it is. you make a lot of assumptions. I'm sure being built like a brick s**t house and being 6ft 4 makes you feel nice and hard, but I don't have that luxury so I'll do whatever is necessary.


 Bet you haven't seen it.......or experienced it.....

fantasist.... No one cares about you, son.....take your imaginary stories elsewhere......


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Smorg said:


> Hi all I'm a regular gym goer and have built a nice solid physique not big in mass just defined and dense. I'm about 72kg and 5ft 7. I stick to compound exercising, no isolations.
> 
> I'm not versed in fighting but can handle a one on one in most situations unless it's incredibly unfairly matched.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

Smorg said:


> I kinda see what you mean. Yeah it makes sense how you put it. I didn't want to attack him because of the dogs he had could have turned on me and my own dog I guess thinking about it even if I had the knife it would not have been 100% I would have used it on him thinking now because of the dogs.
> 
> I've had 2 confrontations in my life where a blade has saved my life before so I guess in my head I'm thinking of that too much but this case is different.
> 
> I moved from a shitty part of London to the country and I left all that bollocks behind me. I then experience this in the most tranquil part of the country.


 Ooo tell us about your 2 genuinely real knife confrontations.... Bet they were awesome and heroic


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Bomber1966 said:


> Ooo tell us about your 2 genuinely real knife confrontations.... Bet they were awesome and heroic


 My goodness.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Mildo said:


> My goodness.


 The sooner you get the stories out the sooner we'll forget your a tool and accept you hahahahahaha.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

What a load of drivel this is, proper little weasel........take your wee mincey dog, your swiss army knife and go join the french foreign legion,when you return you might not be as much of a mincer


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> The sooner you get the stories out the sooner we'll forget your a tool and accept you hahahahahaha.


 My goodness :lol:


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

Smorg said:


> Wtf? You sound like the kind of bloke to go around committing similar types of assaults. f**k you. "jook" - *he eye stabbed me with his finger *after knocking my glasses off. The dude was a bully and you sided with him because I used the word jook?


 Captain Insano shows no mercy.


----------



## Tazz (Mar 31, 2016)

It's funny because if you posted this on a website forum which was aimed towards trained fighters/martial arts practitioners, you would have received much more reasonable replies and much less abuse, and it'd be from more capable individuals than the majority on here


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

Tazz said:


> It's funny because if you posted this on a website forum which was aimed towards trained fighters/martial arts practitioners, you would have received much more reasonable replies and much less abuse, and it'd be from more capable individuals than the majority on here


 Do you use any forums that fit this category you could recommend?


----------



## Tazz (Mar 31, 2016)

Smorg said:


> Do you use any forums that fit this category you could recommend?


 Use to go on MMAjunkie and Martialtalk.. since I stopped training I haven't been active for a while though


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

Tazz said:


> Use to go on MMAjunkie and Martialtalk.. since I stopped training I haven't been active for a while though


 Sweet, I'll check them out. Why did you stop training? I used to do Jiu-jitsu years ago as a kid but gave it up in my teens. Really wished I'd kept it up.


----------



## Tazz (Mar 31, 2016)

Smorg said:


> Sweet, I'll check them out. Why did you stop training? I used to do Jiu-jitsu years ago as a kid but gave it up in my teens. Really wished I'd kept it up.


 I'd done various things, Wado-ryu Karate (black belt), WJJF Ju-Jitsu (1st dan), ITF Tae-Kwon-Do (2nd dan), Kobudo (weapons training- brown belt), dabbled in Goju-Ryu Karate with Graham Ravey but didnt do much, Muay Thai (also went and trained with a strong local camp in Surin Thailand a few times). Reason I stopped was mainly because of my weight at the time, when I was 16 and started training MMA (after pretty much dropping everything else), I was 16 1/2 stone and like 30% bodyfat @ 5'6?? Even at that weight I was still pretty fu**ing agile, and I could pretty much batter anyone who had done any type of training at my age and even slightly older, competing in MMA at that weight would have put me against 6'2 16stone 12% bodyfat monsters with like 10years on me. That's when I started taking up lifting to shed weight and improve my physique, I go on a heavy bag from time to time, and shadow box every so often to keep my sharpness etc I plan to go back to MMA soon though. -- I'm 20 atm.


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

Tazz said:


> I'd done various things, Wado-ryu Karate (black belt), WJJF Ju-Jitsu (1st dan), ITF Tae-Kwon-Do (2nd dan), Kobudo (weapons training- brown belt), dabbled in Goju-Ryu Karate with Graham Ravey but didnt do much, Muay Thai (also went and trained with a strong local camp in Surin Thailand a few times). Reason I stopped was mainly because of my weight at the time, when I was 16 and started training MMA (after pretty much dropping everything else), I was 16 1/2 stone and like 30% bodyfat @ 5'6?? Even at that weight I was still pretty fu**ing agile, and I could pretty much batter anyone who had done any type of training at my age and even slightly older, competing in MMA at that weight would have put me against 6'2 16stone 12% bodyfat monsters with like 10years on me. That's when I started taking up lifting to shed weight and improve my physique, I go on a heavy bag from time to time, and shadow box every so often to keep my sharpness etc I plan to go back to MMA soon though. -- I'm 20 atm.


 Sounds pretty impressive. I got some Muay Thai training tomorrow evening, first time I done anything like it in years since a kid. I signed up to MartialTalk, looks like my kind of place already. The only thing I find about a lot of MMA / self-defence sites is they all seem to be primarily Americans (not that I don't like Americans, just wanted a UK vibe).


----------



## Tazz (Mar 31, 2016)

Smorg said:


> Sounds pretty impressive. I got some Muay Thai training tomorrow evening, first time I done anything like it in years since a kid. I signed up to MartialTalk, looks like my kind of place already. The only thing I find about a lot of MMA / self-defence sites is they all seem to be primarily Americans (not that I don't like Americans, just wanted a UK vibe).


 Thanks haha, got my Dad to thank for that because I was raised in what was a rather racist little neighbourhood at the time (as im half-thai), and he obviously wanted me to be prepared for anything and everything. Muay thai is definitely my favourite, and I'd consider it the best single art in terms of self-defense, hopefully you enjoy it  I can't remember my details for MartialTalk, may have to re-join soon, and yeah I've noticed that American martial artists tend to be much less.. well.. skilled, I'd prefer a UK vibe too


----------



## Smorg (Mar 18, 2014)

Tazz said:


> Thanks haha, got my Dad to thank for that because I was raised in what was a rather racist little neighbourhood at the time (as im half-thai), and he obviously wanted me to be prepared for anything and everything. Muay thai is definitely my favourite, and I'd consider it the best single art in terms of self-defense, hopefully you enjoy it  I can't remember my details for MartialTalk, may have to re-join soon, and yeah I've noticed that American martial artists tend to be much less.. well.. skilled, I'd prefer a UK vibe too


 Definitely mate I hear you. If you read through this thread, some dude claimed it went the way it did because I "must be asian" (being 5ft7) or some s**t and racism towards asians seems to be a lot more acceptable and tolerated for some reason. I saw a really good Muay Thai fight in Chiang Mai in Thailand it was incredible. I'm looking forward to it as well, definitely keep it up though quitting is one of my biggest regrets.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

@Smorg and @Tazz with the same IP address.


----------



## Tazz (Mar 31, 2016)

Smorg said:


> Definitely mate I hear you. If you read through this thread, some dude claimed it went the way it did because I "must be asian" (being 5ft7) or some s**t and racism towards asians seems to be a lot more acceptable and tolerated for some reason. I saw a really good Muay Thai fight in Chiang Mai in Thailand it was incredible. I'm looking forward to it as well, definitely keep it up though quitting is one of my biggest regrets.


 Yeah, it's actual very pathetic tbh, me and a mate (indian guy who boxed at brendan ingles gym in sheffield), got put on pubwatch in our town for 5 years cos we did over 4 racist bouncers, you know, the guys who are meant to control and prevent situations like that from occurring.. you'll never be able to escape people who are bullies in life, so you just gotta be prepared for when it goes down  Good luck with the training!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Lotte said:


> LOLLLLL
> 
> How to fail at dealing with teenagers 101 :lol:


 Why didn't that guy just phone the police if he's going to threaten to phone them anyway. Lol.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

you need some of this


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Tazz said:


> It's funny because if you posted this on a website forum which was aimed towards trained fighters/martial arts practitioners, you would have received much more reasonable replies and much less abuse, and it'd be from more capable individuals than the majority on here


 Out of interest, how would a trained martial artist like yourself have dealt with these then chap?


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

Tazz said:


> Yeah, it's actual very pathetic tbh, me and a mate (indian guy who boxed at brendan ingles gym in sheffield), got put on pubwatch in our town for 5 years cos we did over 4 racist bouncers, you know, the guys who are meant to control and prevent situations like that from occurring.. you'll never be able to escape people who are bullies in life, so you just gotta be prepared for when it goes down  Good luck with the training!


 Not true.....never happened


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Tazz said:


> I'd done various things, Wado-ryu Karate (black belt), WJJF Ju-Jitsu (1st dan), ITF Tae-Kwon-Do (2nd dan), Kobudo (weapons training- brown belt), dabbled in Goju-Ryu Karate with Graham Ravey but didnt do much, Muay Thai (also went and trained with a strong local camp in Surin Thailand a few times). Reason I stopped was mainly because of my weight at the time, when I was 16 and started training MMA (after pretty much dropping everything else).


 So you did all of the above before hitting 16yo!? Seems totally legit.


----------



## Tazz (Mar 31, 2016)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Out of interest, how would a trained martial artist like yourself have dealt with these then chap?
> View attachment 129102


 I wouldn't have tried dealing with them, thats the point I'm making. Lot's of comments calling OP a pussy but they don't realize they'd have just got themselves and their own dog ripped to shreds. I'm just stating there's much capable, trained fighters on other forums, that would have took the 'pussy' approach.


----------



## Tazz (Mar 31, 2016)

richardrahl said:


> So you did all of the above before hitting 16yo!? Seems totally legit.


 I started at the age of 4.



Bomber1966 said:


> Not true.....never happened


 Lol.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Some advice for the future to stop you getting bullied by dogs mate @Smorg

*What to do if things get nasty with a dog*

If the unthinkable happens, and a vicious dog attacks you or someone you love, quickly search your environment for weapons to hold the dog at bay. If a bite is truly inevitable and you find no weapons at close range, use a shirt or jacket to wrap your weak-sided arm. Offer the protected arm to the dog as a distraction while you call for help or attempt to back to safety. Often in a frenzied attempt to get at you, an attacking dog will bite almost anything. A stick, a bag or a book may provide a valuable substitute for an arm or leg as you try to escape. It's always a good idea to carry weapons such as mace, a knife or even a handgun. Real survivalists carry more than one weapon. Two knives, one carried on each side prepares you to survive an incapacitating wound to either your right or left side and allows you to fight on.

If you carry a knife, cut the throat, stab the eyes or the face of the dog for the quickest reaction. Stabs to the body don't always take effect in time to prevent the dog from biting you. Attacking the dog's face, jaw muscles or throat will disable it quicker and may prevent serious injury to the person.

If you carry a small caliber gun, aim for the dog's head/brain; a body shot may not bring the dog down immediately. If you carry a large caliber gun, aim for the body. The impact alone can significantly disrupt the attack. However, it takes time to draw a gun. Statistics indicate a person attacking you may run 19 feet before you can pull a gun from a holster and shoot. Many dogs run faster than the average human.

If serious attack becomes unavoidable and you are:

*Unarmed*



search the immediate vicinity for weapons


wrap your weaker arm in clothing and use it to distract the dog


call for the owner


back to safety


*Armed*



use mace or other spray to subdue the dog


use knife to stab jaw muscles, face, eyes or throat of dog


fire small caliber gun at dog's head


fire large caliber gun at dog's body


It's important to know that dogs always follow the survival of the fittest principle unless extensively trained to do otherwise.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

CG88 said:


> Some advice for the future to stop you getting bullied by dogs mate @Smorg
> 
> *What to do if things get nasty with a dog*
> 
> ...


 He was in Thetford forest, up a tree would've been safest.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> He was in Thetford forest, up a tree would've been safest.


 Way he talks about that thug life and his trusty knife, "Two knives, one carried on each side prepares you to survive an incapacitating wound to either your right or left side and allows you to fight on" would have been his best solution :thumb


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

CG88 said:


> Way he talks about that thug life and his trusty knife, "Two knives, one carried on each side prepares you to survive an incapacitating wound to either your right or left side and allows you to fight on" would have been his best solution :thumb


 Or levitated out of this imaginary, made up fantasy... That's the great thing with BS stories, you make your own rules..

WTF is happening with this forum with fantasist juvenile scrotes telling utter fantasy crap stories about carrying knives, getting jooked (?) and beating up 26 bouncers whilst still being 16.....

On on the other hand it's quite funny


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Bomber1966 said:


> Or levitated out of this imaginary, made up fantasy... That's the great thing with BS stories, you make your own rules..
> 
> WTF is happening with this forum with fantasist juvenile scrotes telling utter fantasy crap stories about carrying knives, getting jooked (?) and beating up 26 bouncers whilst still being 16.....
> 
> On on the other hand it's quite funny


 ^^^ this

Some good imaginations on here lol


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

CG88 said:


> Way he talks about that thug life and his trusty knife, "Two knives, one carried on each side prepares you to survive an incapacitating wound to either your right or left side and allows you to fight on" would have been his best solution [IMG alt=":thumb" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_thumbup.gif&key=e4690f5329b0a4d8d3df96bcec497395a7b68a950b89ec55ab6a22373ba874ff[/IMG]


 Truth is, although I like to think I can defend myself, I know that if some guy came at me with two loose dogs as in the description, I'd have no chance, even with a knife. A dog on one limb and the other on another limb and I'd be 'jooked' to say the least. After being ragged about for 30seconds I honestly don't think there'd be much fight left in me. A lot of people are kidding themselves if they think otherwise.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Truth is, although I like to think I can defend myself, I know that if some guy came at me with two loose dogs as in the description, I'd have no chance, even with a knife. A dog on one limb and the other on another limb and I'd be 'jooked' to say the least. After being ragged about for 30seconds I honestly don't think there'd be much fight left in me. A lot of people are kidding themselves if they think otherwise.


 pussy. id of just done this


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Truth is, although I like to think I can defend myself, I know that if some guy came at me with two loose dogs as in the description, I'd have no chance, even with a knife. A dog on one limb and the other on another limb and I'd be 'jooked' to say the least. After being ragged about for 30seconds I honestly don't think there'd be much fight left in me. A lot of people are kidding themselves if they think otherwise.


 You could have easily overcome the imaginary dogs, dude..... Fake dogs are pussys


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Truth is, although I like to think I can defend myself, I know that if some guy came at me with two loose dogs as in the description, I'd have no chance, even with a knife. A dog on one limb and the other on another limb and I'd be 'jooked' to say the least. After being ragged about for 30seconds I honestly don't think there'd be much fight left in me. A lot of people are kidding themselves if they think otherwise.


 Of course, but i think the story was exaggerated a bit when told on here.


----------



## Tazz (Mar 31, 2016)

Bomber1966 said:


> Or levitated out of this imaginary, made up fantasy... That's the great thing with BS stories, you make your own rules..
> 
> WTF is happening with this forum with fantasist juvenile scrotes telling utter fantasy crap stories about carrying knives, getting jooked (?) and beating up 26 bouncers whilst still being 16.....
> 
> On on the other hand it's quite funny


 4.. with another mate and I was 19*, you sound like your arse is sore mate. What you choose to believe is just a reflection of your circumstances (either you've had it good or you're just a soft bollock with a big mouth). They weren't hard, they were soft cu**s, I'm just saying it how it is.


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

CG88 said:


> Of course, but i think the story was exaggerated a bit when told on here.
> 
> View attachment 129122


 i doubt that mate..

Imagine two of these waiting to tear you apart on command:










I think the OP did what was right to keep himself and his dog safe...


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

never-say-never said:


> i doubt that mate..
> 
> Imagine two of these waiting to tear you apart on command:
> 
> ...


 I would no doubt have walked away. But would also not have let the bloke poke me in the eye. Keep in mind that OP used to do MMA when younger and carries a blade and grew up in a harsh neighborhood etc. - Something doesnt add up

How many people walk round with dogs at breaking point ready to attack a random bloke and his dog?


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

Tazz said:


> 4.. with another mate and I was 19*, you sound like your arse is sore mate. What you choose to believe is just a reflection of your circumstances (either you've had it good or you're just a soft bollock with a big mouth). They weren't hard, they were soft cu**s, I'm just saying it how it is.


 Jog on sunshine, Ive been in more situations than you can imagine. Only difference is I did it for a living.


----------



## Tazz (Mar 31, 2016)

Bomber1966 said:


> Jog on sunshine, Ive been in more situations than you can imagine. Only difference is I did it for a living.


 So do you think two 19 year olds aren't capable of that then? Surely you're aware that some bouncers are all talk, and there's very few genuine hard cu**s nowadays. When I was saying what happened my point wasn't being that they were bouncers and it makes them hard (and thus makes me 'harder'), my point was that anyone can be a c**t, even those who shouldn't be, and that's why you've gotta be prepared for anything.

-basically, if my friend and I hadn't been trained to a level where we could adequately handle the situation, we'd have both probably ended up in hospital.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

wtf does Jooked mean?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> wtf does Jooked mean?


 It's definition is posted earlier in the thread aha


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

Tazz said:


> So do you think two 19 year olds aren't capable of that then? *Surely you're aware that some bouncers are all talk, and there's very few genuine hard cu**s nowadays.* When I was saying what happened my point wasn't being that they were bouncers and it makes them hard (and thus makes me 'harder'), my point was that anyone can be a c**t, even those who shouldn't be, and that's why you've gotta be prepared for anything.
> 
> -basically, if my friend and I hadn't been trained to a level where we could adequately handle the situation, we'd have both probably ended up in hospital.


 not true.. they are HARD as f**k... all the time in fact... especially the ones working in nightclubs... mainly because they see a lot of fit birds going in and out and they always get offered a head or two from girls to let em in the club...

there you have it... :whistling:


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

Tazz said:


> So do you think two 19 year olds aren't capable of that then? Surely you're aware that some bouncers are all talk, and there's very few genuine hard cu**s nowadays. When I was saying what happened my point wasn't being that they were bouncers and it makes them hard (and thus makes me 'harder'), my point was that anyone can be a c**t, even those who shouldn't be, and that's why you've gotta be prepared for anything.
> 
> -basically, if my friend and I hadn't been trained to a level where we could adequately handle the situation, we'd have both probably ended up in hospital.


 I don't doubt there may be two 19 year olds somewhere... Just questioning whether you were one of them.... We see so many keyboard harden on here.... It's just words, no back up ever needed....

Clever people dont don't get into fights... They avoid such stupid situations and go home not arrested or harmed.....


----------



## Tazz (Mar 31, 2016)

Bomber1966 said:


> I don't doubt there may be two 19 year olds somewhere... Just questioning whether you were one of them.... We see so many keyboard harden on here.... It's just words, no back up ever needed....
> 
> Clever people dont don't get into fights... They avoid such stupid situations and go home not arrested or harmed.....


 That's fair then mate, I can see your point, and I'd be inclined to think similarly to you when reading other peoples posts too. Just know that the purpose of my comments weren't to try and portray myself in that way, I don't think I'm hard at all, but I feel more than capable of defending myself in situations where most of my peers wouldn't, that's all I guess.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Do some research. They are different breeds. Undisputed, unquestionable different breeds


 This! staffie's are so soft a presa would fuking kill a Staffie and the owner if it wanted to.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

A lot of people see dogs getting a bit grumpy down the local park and think yeah I'd be five if it went for me. Most people haven't seen nasty dogs that have a screw lose that actually want to kill people. I've worked with seized dangerous dogs and it's mental


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

I agree most Staffies I've come across have been harmless.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/05/19/nine-children-bitten-by-dog-in-northumberland-park-left-like-a-w/

This one must have had a bad day though!


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> I agree most Staffies I've come across have been harmless.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/05/19/nine-children-bitten-by-dog-in-northumberland-park-left-like-a-w/
> 
> This one must have had a bad day though!


 Not far from me where that happened!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> A lot of people see dogs getting a bit grumpy down the local park and think yeah I'd be five if it went for me. Most people haven't seen nasty dogs that have a screw lose that actually want to kill people. I've worked with seized dangerous dogs and it's mental


 Bloke I did some work for was a security guard incidentally for the guy I worked on the door for when I first started out. Anyways, the guy I worked for had a rottie that was nuts, so nuts that the guy I worked for got the security guy to look after it. It was almost coming through the back door to get at me. Nuts.

Anyways the guy tells me that once he was patrolling a disused airfield converted to industrial area after hours and on this day the dog was unusually well behaved when he got him out of the back of the van and started to walk over the grass. Next thing the f'ker got him...on the arm pulling him to the floor.

The guy is in tears telling me he loves this dog and wouldn't wanna hurt it and I'm thinking WTF??!!

Anyway, he's trying alsorts to get it to release and in the end he had to basically hang it off a low tree branch by its lead/choke collar. All the while he's telling me and this huge rottie is almost coming through his UPVC back door.....


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> A lot of people see dogs getting a bit grumpy down the local park and think yeah I'd be five if it went for me. Most people haven't seen nasty dogs that have a screw lose that actually want to kill people. I've worked with seized dangerous dogs and it's mental


 Mental.

 

If if a dog has a screw lose and means business you can hit around the head with a fuking hammer and still won't let go


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> Mental.
> 
> [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=3d9b813e9a87eeafe9eb5315811d63098fc9b7e078435d33be7c3389b539a069[/IMG][IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=3d9b813e9a87eeafe9eb5315811d63098fc9b7e078435d33be7c3389b539a069[/IMG]
> 
> If if a dog has a screw lose and means business you can hit around the head with a fuking hammer and still won't let go


 You quoted yourself!! Haha.

Yes definitely agree.

The other thing was with this rottie, it was seriously big as well, I saw it out of the kitchen window. :huh:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> You quoted yourself!! Haha.
> 
> Yes definitely agree.
> 
> The other thing was with this rottie, it was seriously big as well, I saw it out of the kitchen window. :huh:


 I'm on my phone it's a nightmare for an old c**t like me :confused1:


----------

